
Joi Ito to Be Named Head of M.I.T. Media Lab - turoczy
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/26/science/26lab.html?_r=1&src=tptw
======
turoczy
Just noticed that the MIT release containing this same information is on the
front page and trending. I'd encourage you to vote for that one instead of
this one. ;)

